# No papers--No work



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a perfect example of what could happen if folks on a tourist permit work with out the permission of the Gov. I would have loved to be in the same cell..........LOL


Arrested Playboy Bunnies freed from INM detention in Merida | Sol Mexico News


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

You can't tell me those aren't working girls lol, sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

One of them must have turned down one of the local politician or bureaucrat.. or the local girls got pissed and denounced them..


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

It's very reassuring to me that the Playboy Bunny concept is still flourishing.


----------

